# Sinumerik Fehlernummer: 120202 - Warten auf Verbindung zur NC / PLC



## Stefan1312 (14 Mai 2018)

Hallo! 

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Bei unserer Maschine (mit einer Sinumerik 571) blinkt seit dem letzen mal einschalten die PS LED auf der Sinumerik NCU und PR ist ausgeschaltet.
S3,S4 stehen beide auf 0.
In der Doku 840_IDA auf Seite 82 steht, dass das Urlöschen der PLC aktiv ist?

Ich habe auch seit neustem ein Verbindungsproblem. Fehlernurmmer: 120202 - Warten auf Verbindung zur NC / PLC.
Kann dieser Fehler mit den Status LEDs der NC zusammenhängen?
Bzw ich habe sicher kein Urlöschen der PLC aktiviert, wodurch könnte dieser Zustand noch aktiviert worden sein?
Verbindung zur PLC über PG ist ebenfalls nicht möglich: Online: Die Verbindung kann nicht bis zur Zielbaugruppe aufgebaut werden.

Bin leider ein wenig ratlos. 
Vl kann mir ja jemand helfen.

LG und vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus


----------



## djmaxtor (14 Mai 2018)

Geh mal an der Ncu auf x122 mit dem mpi Kabel.


----------



## gravieren (14 Mai 2018)

Hi

WICHTIG  !
Lass den Hauptschalter mal eingeschaltet   ! ! !
Entferne den Batterieeinschub.
Messe die Batteriespannung !

Wie hoch ist diese Batteriespannung ?

Batterieeinschub wieder rein  ! ! ! 


Denke, dass die Batterie leer ist  ?
Dann sind u.U.  alle deine Daten in der Nirvana   :icon_cry: 


Gruß Karl


----------



## Stefan1312 (14 Mai 2018)

Ok Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Also die Batteriespannung beträgt 2,6V..  

Heißt das das die Daten weg sind, oder sind die 2,6V noch normal?

LG


----------



## gravieren (14 Mai 2018)

Stefan1312 schrieb:


> Also die Batteriespannung beträgt 2,6V..
> Heißt das das die Daten weg sind, oder sind die 2,6V noch normal?



Batterie ist ein 3 Volt Litium.

Bei 2,6 Volt ist die Warscheinlichkeit hoch, dass die Dateien weg sind.

Du benötigst doch sowieso eine neue Batterie.
Besorge dir eine und tausche diese aus.
Mit sehr viel Glück, könnte es sein, dass die Steuerung hochläuft.

Die Chance ist jedoch nicht sehr hoch  :sad:


Welche MMC hast du  ?
MMC103 ?

Hast du eine Datensicherung  der Maschine   ?


----------



## Stefan1312 (14 Mai 2018)

OK.. also das mit der Datensicherung ist so ne Sache.. 
vl hat damals ( lange vor meiner Zeit ) einmal jemand eine gemacht... aber davon 
weiß ich leider nichts ... :sad:
aber grundsätzlich is es jetzt nicht so schlimm.. waren glaub ich 3 Achsen projektiert und aus.. das sollte sich machen lassen 

Also die MMC kann ich dir jetzt leider nicht genau sagen.. melde mich morgen noch einmal.. Für was ist denn die MMC Version genau wichtig?
Muss sagen.. dass ich mit den Sinumerik Steuerungen leider noch nicht so viel zu tun hatte 

lG


----------



## gravieren (15 Mai 2018)

MMC103  -->  Bediengerät  (Visualisierung)   MIT Festplatte.   Normalerweise, ist auf dieser Festplatte die Datensicherung.
                      Auswählen, rücksichern, sollte laufen.

MMC100 --> KEINE Festplatte.   Einlesen der Daten über die RS232. Hauptproblem in der Praxis:  Wo ist die Sicherung geblieben, falls vorhanden.



>>aber grundsätzlich is es jetzt nicht so schlimm.. waren glaub ich 3 Achsen projektiert und aus.. das sollte sich machen lassen :smile:
Was ist das für eine Maschine   ?

Könnte es sein, das da "nur" ein OP17 . . .   dran ist   ?


----------



## gravieren (17 Mai 2018)

Feedbacks are welcome


----------



## Stefan1312 (18 Mai 2018)

Hallo Karl!  
Klar gibts Feedback .. leider kann ich erst am kommenden Dienstag bezüglich der MMC Version bescheid geben..

Aber was ich bis jetzt weiß: die Sinumerik ist uns damals nur als Technologiedemonstrator mit 2 Motoren verkauft worden, wobei uns eine 840D und eine 840Di vorgestellt wurden.
Auf der Sinumerik befindet sich ein OP12 mit einer PCU.

LG Stefan


----------



## gravieren (18 Mai 2018)

Nur mal für dich/euch zur Info:



Stefan1312 schrieb:


> Hallo Karl!
> Klar gibts Feedback .. leider kann ich erst am kommenden Dienstag bezüglich der MMC Version bescheid geben..
> Auf der Sinumerik befindet sich ein OP12 mit einer PCU.


OP12  --> So eine Art Bildschirm/Monitor

MMC100, MMC103 --> PC, Rechner   Betriebssystem "DOS" , "Win95"
MMC100, MMC103   -->  Würde mit der NCU571   altersmässig zusammenpassen.

PCU20, PCU50  sind nachfolger der MMC10x




Stefan1312 schrieb:


> die Sinumerik ist uns damals nur als  Technologiedemonstrator mit 2 Motoren verkauft worden, wobei uns eine  840D und eine 840Di vorgestellt wurden.


Die 840D  (840Dpl)    -->  Die hat eine NCU
Die 840Di  ist etwas "anderes", hat normalerweise KEINE NCU57x.

Gruß Karl


----------



## gravieren (18 Mai 2018)

Wobei OP12 mit PCUx0  zusammen passen würde.

Lediglich PCUx0  mit NCU571 etwas seltsam   (grosser Altersunterschied)

Ist etwa so wie    Win 10     mit    CPU 80386  , 200MHz Taktfrequenz und  16MB Arbeitsspeicher.

Beim Win 10  sollte man etwa  8000MB Arbeitsspeicher haben.    
Leistungsdaten der CPU sei hier unerwähnt  .


----------



## Stefan1312 (20 Mai 2018)

Also es handelt sich um eine Sinumerik 840D BS003 mit 
PCU 50. PEN II /333MHZ/ M.HMI
6FC2110-0DF02-0AA0

HMI-SW Vers. 6.0
Operator Panel: 12 (6FC5203-0AF02-0AA0)

Eine kurze Frage hätte ich noch dazu.. kannst du mir vl sagen, wie man auf dieser Steuerung eine Visualisierung erstellt? funktioniert das direkt mit WinnCC Flexible oder benötigt man dafür noch weitere ältere Programme?  Finde das mit den unterschiedlichen Versionen der Steuerungen leider manchmal ein wenig verwirrend  :|

LG


----------



## gravieren (20 Mai 2018)

Stefan1312 schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage hätte ich noch dazu.. kannst du mir vl sagen, wie man auf dieser Steuerung eine Visualisierung erstellt? funktioniert das direkt mit WinnCC Flexible oder benötigt man dafür noch weitere ältere Programme?  Finde das mit den unterschiedlichen Versionen der Steuerungen leider manchmal ein wenig verwirrend  :|



WinCC flexible geht, jedoch braucht man noch ein Tool/Addon für die 840Dsl

Visual Basic mit Tools, die noch gekauft werden müssen.
Visual C mit Tools, die noch gekauft werden müssen.

Die Tools sind natürlich nicht ohne.  (Preis)

Grundsätzliche Frage:
Was soll das werden  ?
Frässen, Drehen, Handling . . .  

Weshalb benötogst du eine Visu hierfür   ?


----------



## Stefan1312 (21 Mai 2018)

Ok Vielen Dank!,

Also diese Tools benötigt man dann nur für die 840dsl? 

Hmm.. es war eigentlich reines Interesse meiner seits.. habe letztens nämlich in WinCC gesehen das man ein Sinumerik OP12 projektieren kann.. 
jz war dann meine Vermutung, dass man das Projekt noch in den richtigen Ordner auf die PCU geben muss.. und los gehts.

Habe nämlich im Handbuch eine Beschreibung gefunden, wo es für mich so aussah als müsste man die komplette VISU per Hand programmieren... 
Ich meine damit das Handbuch: 840D_IAM (Inbetriebnahme HMI,MMC für Sinumerik 840D, 840Di,sowie für 810) Kapitle 2.1 - Projektierungsdatei erstellen usw.

Was ich eigentlich versuchen wollte war, NC Variablen auf der SPS zwischenzuspeichern und diese dann in einer einfachen VISU zu monitoren..
Also falls das mit WinCC Flexible 2008 (Advanced) bzw mit einer selbstgeschriebenen Datei funktioniert.. bin ich eigentlich schon mehr als zufrieden 
(Zusätzliche Kosten sind halt immer so ne Sachen, wenn mans nicht unbedingt braucht)

Gibt es einen Grund warum du nachfragst, ob fräsen, drehen usw?

LG Stefan und noch nen schönen Nachmittag!


----------



## Peter Gedöns (21 Mai 2018)

Nach dem was ich bisher so mitgelesen habe hast du da einen Sinumerik Demokoffer mit 2 Achsen. (NCU 571 , PCU 50 mit WinNT und 2 Achsantrieben + Motoren)
um das wieder ans laufen zubekommen kannst du   mal auf dem Demokoffer nach einer MFLFB suchen dann  kann man dir vielleicht noch ein das zu passendes  Projekt zukommen lassen.
oder du schreibst dir selbst ein PLC Programm  und machst eine schnell Inbetriebnahme der NC

was du brauchst ist auf jedenfalls die passende Toolbox 840D für Step 7 (Erweiterung Step7 Hardwarekatalog und Bibliothek GrundProgramm Sinumerik )
wenn du mit Wincc Flex 2008 arbeiten willst brauchst du auch noch das Winncc Felx Addon für Sinumerik. ( das scheint aber auf deinem Rechner installiert da du ein OP12  für Sinumerik projektieren kannst)

aber egal was du da machst bedenke das die Sinumerik die du da hast schon ein wenig alt ist alles was du da entwickelst ist nicht auf die aktuelle Steuerung einfach so zu übertragen.


----------



## Stefan1312 (21 Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Info!,

Also die Toolbox usw. haben wir.. und ich werde whs eine Inbetriebnahme machen .. falls jemand ein kleines Projekt diesbezüglich hat .. wärs super.. 
Ok also soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe kann man WinCC verwenden um eine Visualisierung für die Sinumerik zu erstellen.. (840D Powerline) 
ODER: man schreibt sich so eine Datei selbst, wie im Handbuch beschrieben?

Das war für mich leider ein wenig unklar, wie hier genau vorzugehen ist.

Vielen Dank auf alle Fälle für eure Hilfe!

Und nein das Programm soll auch nur auf dieser alten Steuerung laufen 

LG


----------



## gravieren (21 Mai 2018)

Also nur was zum spielen.

Dann siche doch mal nach BE1  --> Bedienoberflächer ergänzen.

Visu mit BE1
ASCII-Text schreiben.
Starten --> läuft.
Und das alles auf der Steuerung.


Viel Spass hierbei.


----------



## Stefan1312 (21 Mai 2018)

Ja dann vielen Dank einmal für die ganzen Infos!

Ja wie gesagt, hat mich einfach selbst interessiert und manchmal ist so ne alte Steuerung ziemlich praktisch zum Ausprobieren 
Gibt es jetzt vom Funktionsumfang große Unterschiede ob WinCC oder ASCII Datei?.. oder ist das jetzt rein nach Belieben / projektieren vs "programmieren"?

Werd euch natürlich berichten wies mir damit ergangen ist ^^ 

Aber ne kurze Frage hät ich noch : wenn ich das Projekt in WinCC erstelle, muss ich dieses whs in irgendeinen Unterordner auf der PCU packen, damit diese beim Hochlauf erkannt wird oder?
hab dazu leider noch nichts im Handbuch gefunden 

Und zur 840dsl, hier wirds bezüglich dem WinCC Projekt denk ich mal gleich laufen?, ... aber für was werden dann die Erweiterungen die du oben erwähnt hast (Visual Basic und Visual C ) genau benötigt?

Ja vielen Dank noch einmal für die ganzen Infos! Echt super 

Schönen Abend noch!

LG Stefan


----------



## gravieren (21 Mai 2018)

Stefan1312 schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt vom Funktionsumfang große Unterschiede ob WinCC oder ASCII Datei?.. oder ist das jetzt rein nach Belieben / projektieren vs "programmieren"?


Das BE1 wird "Interpretiert".
In der Grundsoftware ist Quasi ein Interpreter in der Grundsoftware.
DIese liest Dateien und macht dann die Sachen, die du willst. 




Stefan1312 schrieb:


> wenn ich das Projekt in WinCC  erstelle, muss ich dieses whs in irgendeinen Unterordner auf der PCU  packen, damit diese beim Hochlauf erkannt wird oder?
> hab dazu leider noch nichts im Handbuch gefunden


Normalerweise muss die PCU wissen, welle datei Sie ausführen soll.
Genaueres weiss ich jedoch nicht.
Da gibt es auf der Siemens-Hompape PDFs hierzu.

NUr mal so als "Einstiegspunkt".
https://support.industry.siemens.co...paket-wincc-flexible-2008-sp2-?dti=0&lc=de-WW






Stefan1312 schrieb:


> Und zur 840dsl, hier wirds bezüglich dem WinCC Projekt denk ich mal  gleich laufen?


Denke daran, deine Komponenten sind sehr alt.
Hast du noch einen XP-Rechner zum übersetzen/ausführen von WinCC Flexible   





Stefan1312 schrieb:


> aber für was werden dann die Erweiterungen die du  oben erwähnt hast (Visual Basic und Visual C ) genau benötigt?


Grundsätzlich reicht doch eine Programmiersprache   
https://www.heise.de/developer/arti...er-2017-lernen-sollten-3636059.html?seite=all


----------



## Stefan1312 (21 Mai 2018)

OK.. da werd ich mich dort einmal umschauen! 
Vielen Dank noch einmal für deine Hilfestellungen! Hast mir echt sehr viel weiter geholfen!! 

Schönen Abend noch!

PS: Ja klar hab ich noch nen Rechner mit Windows XP und ein uraltes PG... Wer gibt denn solche Schätze schon her  ^^ (naja ok.. vl kanns ja ein Museum brauchen xD )

LG


----------



## Peter Gedöns (21 Mai 2018)

Stefan1312 schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt, hat mich einfach selbst interessiert und manchmal ist so ne alte Steuerung ziemlich praktisch zum Ausprobieren
> Gibt es jetzt vom Funktionsumfang große Unterschiede ob WinCC oder ASCII Datei?.. oder ist das jetzt rein nach Belieben / projektieren vs "programmieren"?



Beim Bedienoberfläche ergänzen hast du nicht soviel Möglichkeiten wie bei mit WINCC erstellten Bildern. Das war eigentlich nur dafür gedacht für NC Zyklen Eingabemasken zu bauen.  



Stefan1312 schrieb:


> wenn ich das Projekt in WinCC erstelle, muss ich dieses whs in irgendeinen Unterordner auf der PCU packen, damit diese beim Hochlauf erkannt wird oder?
> hab dazu leider noch nichts im Handbuch gefunden


dazu muss in der Regie.ini eine Projektierung vorgenommen werden (Einsteigssofkey über den der WINCC Task gestartet wird ) Handbuch dazu muss ich mal suchen is halt lang her 


Stefan1312 schrieb:


> Und zur 840dsl, hier wirds bezüglich dem WinCC Projekt denk ich mal gleich laufen?


ähnlich 


Stefan1312 schrieb:


> , ... aber für was werden dann die Erweiterungen die du oben erwähnt hast (Visual Basic und Visual C ) genau benötigt?




HMI OA  braucht man nur wenn man gänzlich auf die Sinumerik Öberfläche verzichten möchten. Aber selbst wenn du wolltest ist das Programmierpacket für die Antike Steuerung nicht mehr verfügbar


----------



## Stefan1312 (21 Mai 2018)

Also falls du das Handbuch für den WinCC Task irgendwo findest.. wärs super wenn du es hier posten könntest! 

Vielen Dank noch einmal für deine Hilfestellungen! 

LG und schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Peter Gedöns (22 Mai 2018)

https://support.industry.siemens.co...wincc-flexible-2007?dti=0&pnid=14596&lc=de-WW


----------



## Stefan1312 (22 Mai 2018)

Super! Vielen Dank!


----------

